# Grand Fiction Challenge 2020: People's Choice Vote



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 22, 2020)

Please vote for your favourite story: you can find all the entries here: *link

*Contestants may vote, (but not for themselves).


----------



## Ma'am (Feb 23, 2020)

Voted.


----------



## Darren White (Feb 23, 2020)

Voted.


----------



## SueC (Feb 23, 2020)

Voted!


----------



## BornForBurning (Feb 24, 2020)

voted


----------



## undead_av (Feb 24, 2020)

voted


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Feb 24, 2020)

Voted


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 29, 2020)

Got my (literal) 11th hour vote in...


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 1, 2020)

JOI and Despair has won the People's Vote! Congratulations to the author. The judges scores will be posted on Tuesday...

HJC


----------

